# Checkered Flag Raceway Waycross Ga.



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

Need touring racers! 


www.checkeredflagwayx.com


----------



## dougglo (Jun 15, 2008)

*Checkered Flag Raceway - Trophy race Dec 13th.*

Trophy race for touring and other classes.

see: www.checkeredflagwayx.com for details


----------

